# ComicPress broken - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes folks, I applied progress to the website over the weekend and broke something. Now ComicPress will not let me upload any comics. I’m working on it… 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

